# Happy birthday atomant



## Phoe2006 (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday brother


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday AA!


----------



## srd1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday brother!!!!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy b day


----------



## kubes (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday Atom!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday Atom


----------



## GastrocGuy (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday atomant !


----------



## thebrick (Dec 2, 2014)

Alright! You better be having a big day! Happy birthday Atom!


----------



## Marshall (Dec 2, 2014)

Have a great day AA. You're one of the best contributors to the site and we all appreciate your presence on the board.


----------



## BigBob (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday!  Your an inspiration to many. Including myself


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 3, 2014)

happy bday!!!


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 3, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROSKI!! Hope you enjoyed your big day!!:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 3, 2014)

Hope you had a good one.

Nine more days for me till I turn the big 50.


----------



## MattG (Dec 3, 2014)

Happy belated bday bro!


----------



## TheChosen1 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 6, 2014)

TheChosen1 said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 7, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Lmfao



Haven't seen atom in a while


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 7, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Haven't seen atom in a while




It has been a while... Had to watch what sites I was posting on for a bit. 

I'll be around! And I am well and healed! No new pics but this was a few weeks ago post surgery 






This is my girl, 1 year change


----------



## Jjyaya (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy bday!


----------



## srd1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy birthday brother!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

U guys need to actually read this is from over two months ago smdh


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 8, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> It has been a while... Had to watch what sites I was posting on for a bit.
> 
> I'll be around! And I am well and healed! No new pics but this was a few weeks ago post surgery
> 
> ...



That is great progress your girl has made.  She should be very proud.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> U guys need to actually read this is from over two months ago smdh




So what? They can still wish me a happy bday 



chrisr116 said:


> That is great progress your girl has made.  She should be very proud.




Thanks Chris, she means the world to me and I could not be any happier to see her make progress.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> So what? They can still wish me a happy bday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case Merry Christmas 2018 and happy new year 2092


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> In that case Merry Christmas 2018 and happy new year 2092




To you as well my friend


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 8, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> To you as well my friend


Just giving you a hard time brother. Have you dropped repping for marsel  yet?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Just giving you a hard time brother. Have you dropped repping for marsel  yet?




Things are ok on that front...


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 8, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Things are ok on that front...



Any dieting advice for those with IBS? HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Any dieting advice for those with IBS? HAPPY BIRTHDAY




I do and a thread on it wouldn't be a bad idea... Post some questions here, I'll collect some thoughts, and then let's start a thread on it


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 9, 2015)

Very belated birthday AA!  I had a two level lumbar fusion on Dec 3rd so I was away for a while.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 9, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> I do and a thread on it wouldn't be a bad idea... Post some questions here, I'll collect some thoughts, and then let's start a thread on it



Curious about diet for those w ibs-c constipation. Your opinion on the "low fodmap" diet? How to rid constant bloat? What your favorite type of ice cream?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 9, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Curious about diet for those w ibs-c constipation. Your opinion on the "low fodmap" diet? How to rid constant bloat? What your favorite type of ice cream?



http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutri...issues-dietary-considerations.html#post259285

There ya go


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 10, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutri...issues-dietary-considerations.html#post259285
> 
> There ya go



Thank u bro


----------

